# Request: Dublin store that does Sennheiser headphones?



## fish (13 Oct 2004)

Hi,
As above, looking for headphones for on the move, either PX100 or PX200. Thanks in advance.

fish


----------



## sluice44 (13 Oct 2004)

Don't know about the particular models but [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] might be a good starting point.

Sluice


----------



## car (13 Oct 2004)

*senheiser*

Does it have to be in dublin, Ive found it hard to beat the german sites[broken link removed] or [broken link removed] for mid to high range music gear.  
If you know what youre looking for, Ive found ordering off those sites very good.


----------



## Guest (13 Oct 2004)

Richer Sounds in Belfast stock them and deliver to the Republic:

[broken link removed]


----------



## fish (15 Oct 2004)

*re*

Thanks for the help,

found out that PEATS stocke them.

fish


----------

